# Fantasy Art



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bob1950




----------



## Bob1950




----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze

Rob Gonsalves


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## retiredtraveler

I guess I thought Fantasy Art was something else. layful:


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

Victor Molev


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Amazing works.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee

Very interesting thread of art   ...  Oh, and @Wren,  where are you?


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> Very interesting thread of art   ...  Oh, and @Wren,  where are you?


She's around.... giving it another go.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose

Wren said:


> View attachment 76322


We see you @Wren, LOL


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Fairy Cave by Tianhua Xu

*


----------



## Gardenlover

David Delamare


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks @Gardenlover, for showing me David Delamar's work. I love it, especially the Alice paintings, so far.











 She would belong in the above, I believe.
David Delamare


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Goddess by Ed Org

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

boris vallejo


----------



## Gardenlover

^^^  Steroids -


----------



## Pink Biz

*Julie Bell (Vallejo's* *wife)

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Collaboration between Vallejo and Bell

*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 89226


*WOW *- I love this. (I have a koi pond and a thing for mermaids.)

Do you know who the artist is?


----------



## PopsnTuff

Gardenlover said:


> *WOW *- I love this. (I have a koi pond and a thing for mermaids.)
> 
> Do you know who the artist is?


Yes its Jill Johansen @Gardenlover


----------



## Gardenlover

PopsnTuff said:


> Yes its Jill Johansen @Gardenlover


Thank you, I was able to purchase a canvas print.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Gardenlover said:


> Thank you, I was able to purchase a canvas print.


So glad you are enjoying one of the finer things in life


----------



## Pink Biz

*Selkie by Maxine Gadd

*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Collaboration between Vallejo and Bell
> 
> View attachment 88921*


PB< I didn't know about Julie Bell! The face here looks a little like hers, or maybe I just want it to be. All those Creepy and Eerie comics had... I never knew


----------



## RadishRose

I laughed when I first saw this... how is the demon going to bring down his sword when his horns are in front of his arms?

Frank Frazetta


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> PB< I didn't know about Julie Bell! The face here looks a little like hers, or maybe I just want it to be. All those Creepy and Eerie comics had... I never knew


*Yep, that's her! *


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## treeguy64

Do NOT take the brown acid.  It's no good.  I repeat, everybody, do NOT take the brown acid!


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz

*Raphael Lacoste

*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz

*Cocoon by Nikita Veprikov 

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Tim White

*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

Hildebrandt Bros.


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> Hildebrandt Bros.


One of these characters look like @Gary O' - can you spot him?


----------



## RadishRose

Gardenlover said:


> One of these characters look like @Gary O' - can you spot him?


No, sorry. There's no one as handsome in that painting as our @Gary O'


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> One these characters look like @Gary O' - can you spot him?


And yet, there appears to be another of familiar likeness…….


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> No, sorry. There's no one as handsome in that painting as our @Gary O'



Oh how very true


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> No, sorry. There's no one as handsome in that painting as our @Gary O'


A bit too short too.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> And yet, there appears to be another of familiar likeness…….
> 
> View attachment 90122


OMG, that's SO funny!


----------



## RadishRose

Another outfit for you @Gary O',  from The Putin Haberdashery on Main St


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

George Redhawk


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Wren




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## toffee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lakeland living

Now there are some people out there with lots of hmmm, ummmm imagination on steroids....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Lakeland living said:


> Now there are some people out there with lots of hmmm, ummmm imagination on steroids....


Maybe it's that wacky tabacky!


----------



## RadishRose

''


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


OMG!   Poor Nancy!


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz

*Annie Stegg

*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Brian Froud


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

*Brian Froud








*


----------



## Meanderer

Charles  Schulz, worked for Peanuts.....


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gardenlover

Meanderer said:


> Charles  Schulz, worked for Peanuts.....


That's what a nice little buzz will get ya.


----------



## Gardenlover

SeaBreeze said:


>


I want to live here.


----------



## Pepper

Gardenlover said:


> I want to live here.


Not horrible enough.  We're still coming to visit....and Stay!


----------



## Gardenlover

Pepper said:


> Not horrible enough.  We're still coming to visit....and Stay!


Just let me know when.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gary O'

Does fiddling with my own perfectly good pic of a gorgeous moon count as fantasy art?


----------



## Wren

Of course Gary, anything goes in my topics ! In fact, watching the rain pour down outside, I’m indulging in a little fantasy of my own.......


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> Does fiddling with my own perfectly good pic of a gorgeous moon count as fantasy art?


Gary, I love your creativity, it makes me happy.


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


>


This reminds of art my grandmother had - thank you.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> Gary, I love your creativity, it makes me happy.


And you're remarks, mine
Here for ya, GL


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> And you're remarks, mine
> Here for ya, GL


Ah - a brother from another mother.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Wren




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

View attachment 94667


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


>


Another one that reminds me of my grandma, oh so many years ago. I still remember walking through the woods with her as she put food out for all the little animals. Thank for helping to recall the fond memories.


----------



## RadishRose

@Gardenlover 
Yes, I like the woodland fairies and elf fantasy images too.

I really good artist who renders this genre is Brian Froud-


----------



## RadishRose

Where there be dragons.....


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Keesha




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## toffee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Saint Asonia - Ghost


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 100737
> Saint Asonia - Ghost



Did you guys click on the Saint Asonia link? It's a cool song.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Pixabay


----------



## asp3

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 99742



Did you know there's a beach in New Zealand with rocks similar to those in the picture on the beach.


----------



## RadishRose

They look like large geodes.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS

I wish they made emo's for giggling.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

http://imgur.com/2yYHUVm


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

*Thrive in Silence, Adrien Lambert*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


I love this!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz

*Elven Prince by Valentina Remenar
*


----------



## Granny B.

Glitch Firebog scene


Glitch was a computer game. When it was discontinued they made the graphic assets available to the public domain.  It's quite the collection!


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Pink Biz

*Rene Aigner

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


>


Wow! This is weird. I almost posted a picture of a ship too!


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Meanderer

"The Tortoise and the Hare", from an edition of Aesop's Fables illustrated by Arthur Rackham, 1912


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

Fantasy Sculpture


----------



## officerripley

RadishRose said:


> Fantasy Sculpture


That is so cool!


----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Vladimir Kush


----------



## RadishRose

Victor Nizovtsev


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

David Delamare's Fairies


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Mad Tea Party




Scott Gustafson


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jeremiah Ketner


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley

RadishRose said:


>


That's beautiful, Rose; where do you find such beautiful pix? I've just been going to images.google.com but I notice they're kind of grainy, yours are really high-definition.


----------



## RadishRose

officerripley said:


> That's beautiful, Rose; where do you find such beautiful pix? I've just been going to images.google.com but I notice they're kind of grainy, yours are really high-definition.


Thanks, OR. I find a lot of images on Pinterest.com, sometimes I just trip over them somewhere. Some photography sites work, or search by artist. Bing has some good ones, too. Happy hunting!


----------



## officerripley

RadishRose said:


> Thanks, OR. I find a lot of images on Pinterest.com, sometimes I just trip over them somewhere. Some photography sites work, or search by artist. Bing has some good ones, too. Happy hunting!


Thanks, Rose!


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose

Michael Cheval


----------



## RadishRose

Michael Cheval


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## MikeyDude

This is some art I did for an album cover I released a while back.


----------



## Wren




----------



## officerripley




----------

